
There's Experimental Work on a Vulkan Renderer for KDE's KWin - uranium235
https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=KDE-KWin-On-Vulkan-Experimental
======
uranium235
it desperately needs it, 2c system mainly idle, but running opengl compositor,
lots of alpha, etc: load average: 3.01, 2.56, 2.74

